# Michigan members (and others that are willing to travel!)



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That does look like great way to spend a weekend. Way too far for the boys and I to travel though.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

What do you mean too far? Don't both states start with "M"? Shouldn't they be close to each other? LOL 

I talked to my husband about this. I don't think we have plans that weekend so I am planning on trying to go on Saturday. There will be a Sportsman's series Dock Dogs event (I will enter Teddi) and they are going to have "Doggy Dash De Lure" which Belle will enjoy. And of course Quinn will make her presence known. 

Entries for the dock jumping are open for registration and Teddi is entered!

Ann


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

As of right now we are planning on Saturday also.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh man, it would be so much fun to all get together. 

Big group! Big group! Big group!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I might know a couple other golden retriever people to get to come, but they are not GRF people... yet. :

Don't forget I have my honorary goldens (Labradors) with me too. 

Ann


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

will be there with the girls


----------



## hh2420 (Dec 28, 2008)

We saw this last year but couldnt go. We will plan on going this year. Would love to meet up with others! We have a few friends with goldens who would probably come too. They have boat rides along the river that you can take your dog on too. 
Sounds like a blast if the weather is nice!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

This sounds like so much fun and it's only about an hour and a half from me. I hope I don't have to work that weekend - I'd love to get my dad and my fiance's brother to bring their Goldens, too!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

They're also doing a smaller version of this at the William Costick Center in Farmington Hills on Sunday from 12-5. They'll have vendors, shows, refreshments, contests, etc. They'll even have a local vet doing vaccinations for discounted prices. They'll be doing the rabies shots for only $8.


----------

